# Not sure if this is the right place or allowed



## testnoob (Apr 28, 2020)

I apologize if this is against the rules but I am not asking for a source.  Im thinking about adding tren to my self prescribed trt and was wondering if it's safe to order caber online since my source does not have it?


----------



## mugzy (Apr 28, 2020)

Hmmm ... and that is your 100th post. Congratulations.


----------

